#ubuntu-directory 2007-02-09
<Burgundavia>  
<Burgundavia> 
<Burgundavia> hmm, interesting
<wasabi_> heh
<wasabi_> UNICODE
<wasabi_> i havent' seen anybody talk in here in months. =(
<Burgundavia> it is actually arabic, but the arabic font support sucks
<Burgundavia> the default size is too small to be legible
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> ajmitch has been quiet
<wasabi_> i've been busy.
<wasabi_> way busy.
<wasabi_> 
<wasabi_> oh yeah that is ugly.
<wasabi_> looks fine before I send it
<Burgundavia> inded
<Burgundavia> try typing in arabic in the text edito
<Burgundavia> same text
<Burgundavia> wasabi_: did you gimmie deb make it into feisty?
<wasabi_> no, upload rejected for various reasons, and i never had time to fix.
<wasabi_> um duplicated libsexy in the source.
<wasabi_> some pieces of gdmclient in the source, with no attribution/gpl
<Burgundavia> do you still have your deb around?
<Burgundavia> I just got a 404 trying to wget
<wasabi_> checking
<wasabi_> should be in the same place.
<wasabi_> http://akita.larvalstage.net/~wasabi/gimmie/
<Burgundavia> got it
<Burgundavia> wasabi_: have you played with ocs inventory?
<wasabi_> ocs?
<Burgundavia> http://ocsinventory.sourceforge.net/
